# Buying boxes before trying..



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Do you generally buy a box of particular smokes solely on reviews? Or do you make it a habit of trying before you buy? Thoughts?


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Do you generally buy a box of particular smokes solely on reviews? Or do you make it a habit of trying before you buy? Thoughts?


I've done both and been happy. Especially for older vintage cigars, it's sometimes difficult to try them before purchasing them. However, for more common vintages, obviously I try them before buying. Unfortunately, we can't just go down to the local B&M and pick up a few Cuban sticks, you know?!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I absolutely won't buy unless I know what I'm buying from taste...


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Do you generally buy a box of particular smokes solely on reviews? Or do you make it a habit of trying before you buy? Thoughts?


I do it both ways. If it's a brand I like and the reviewer is someone I respect, I sometimes pull the trigger blind.

I've never been disappointed.


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

I've never bought a box of anything I haven't first tried. It's possible that I might, but I just never have. Generally I don't buy boxes at all as I seldom smoke two of the same cigars in a month. That said, after starting down the dark side of the slope, I've now gotten very interested in putting a number of select boxes away for some longer-term aging, so my buying habits will probably change.

-Ken


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

I buy based on reviews almost exclusively. Sometimes I'm not terribly thrilled, but most of the time, they're awesome :ss

I figure the ones that arent superb just need some time to rest in the humi.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

I buy based on what other people tell me, like "if I like cigar A, then what other cigar should I try?" Michelle actually helped me on my most recent purchase


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ive done and do both. I try to read as many reviews as I can, try to do a trade for said cigar and talk to a couple BOTLs that usually share the same tastes as I do.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> Ive done and do both. I try to read as many reviews as I can, try to do a trade for said cigar and talk to a couple BOTLs that usually share the same tastes as I do.


:tpd:

I have never smoked a Habano that I didnt like. And to answer your question, yes I have bought a box without trying them. I bought a box of 05 H. Upmanns Coronas last year, without ever trying one. Glad I did there filled with lots of spice. I like that, go figure with a name like mine..

*Kenny isnt it past your bed time??* :tg  LOL


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> I absolutely won't buy unless I know what I'm buying from taste...


:tpd: Not too free with the cash unless I have tried it and liked it. :ss


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have no problem doing it. I've yet to be disappointed.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

i usually just buy a box if i want to regardless of whether i have smoked one of the cigars or not. usually something will just peak my interest because of what i've read and i'll just budget enough to get a whole box. 

bruce


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I buy what I want.

Sometimes I have tried them and sometimes not. The ones I usually buy are from a marca I smoke and I have never had a problem with this.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

The only way to really know what you like is trial and error. If I don't like something I'll give it some humi time. Sometimes months, sometimes years. If it's still something I don't like I sell it or trade it.


----------



## CIGARTOYZ (Aug 6, 2007)

I will usualy try before i buy, unless it is a sampler pack of a bunch stuff i have never smoked.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

My buying habits may seem to have no rhyme or reason (It drives me batty) but, sometimes, I have tried enough of them to know beforehand or off of a friend's recommendation or because the "deal" is hard to pass up or because they are either hard to get or going to be or I wanted a long term aging project...Like some have already said, there always is a good home for a cigar, even if it is not yours.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I will buy a box before trying,yes indeed...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Buy, did someone say buy?.....I will definitly buy based on a "good deal' and take my chances......

Like the '01 Quai d'Orsay Imperials I just bought....who the hell knows...I hope they are good!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

you tried....




Now take off the skirt and go buy...


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I saw a recent post about how cute the Monte PE box was so I went ahead and bought a box of 10 and found the cigars to be tasty and had a real nice ash or ass, I can't remember.


----------



## EJWells (Aug 19, 2007)

I really do not buy a whole box of something before trying. Reviews are great but remember that everyone's pallet is different. Therefore, I would suggest trying the cigar first. That way you would prevent yourself from disapointment and throwing money away.:ss


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

I've bought based on reviews with mixed results. I'll probably do it again even though samplers are available and it is best to try 'em first.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

I aways try. I figure why invest the money in an unknown. . .


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

I've never had any hesitation in buying a box of something I haven't tried, but not before I get an opinion from others or read a lot of reviews. I wouldn't shoot completely blind.

I can only recall one time buying a box and being really disappointed. Those were NCs, a number of years back.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

In the rare/vintage market, usually you don't have an opportunity to try the cigars first. And with really rare stuff, if you hesitate in buying the cigars will be gone.

So over the past ten years, quite a few boxes were purchased "blind".
It's a crap shoot............sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

Just bought my first box, Monte PE and Ive never had them before,
cant wait to try they look yummy. :dr


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I have no problem buying boxes blind.
I've purchased exactly one box that I was displeased with and was able to find a good home for it.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I seldom have an opportunity to try a cigar before I buy a box. However, I do quite a bit of research with reviews and recommendations. There have been a lot more winners than losers. But, even with the ones I won't buy again, I have enjoyed the experience.

One thing I have noticed ... there have been a number of cigars where I wasn't all that impressed with the first one I smoked. As I smoked my way through a box, my opinion would often change and a few have now become favorites.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> you tried....
> 
> Now take off the skirt and go buy...


:fu I'm sure you were double sure too petey


----------



## Allstar (Aug 25, 2007)

I am more incline to buy off of a review. I do get to try a lot of different cigars because of my friends. But I always figure if I don't like them, then I can sell them to people that do.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

All the time. I read reviews extensively before buying. Sometimes, though, I'll buy something just because I haven't heard much about it. I've never gotten a dog rocket.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

broozer said:


> i usually just buy a box if i want to regardless of whether i have smoked one of the cigars or not. usually something will just peak my interest because of what i've read and i'll just budget enough to get a whole box.
> 
> bruce


:tpd:


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd say that the last maybe 3-4 boxes that I bought, I bought without having sampled. I rarely find cigars that I don't like, however. Even if they aren't what I would go for every time, I can still find situations where they are appropriate. Sometimes you have to take risks in order to find interesting cigars. If all that you ever did was buy boxes of stuff that you had already tried, it wouldn't happen very often that you tried anything new. Besides, trying one cigar is not necessarily a good indicator of how an entire box will perform.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

JPH said:


> Buy, did someone say buy?.....I will definitly buy based on a "good deal' and take my chances......
> 
> Like the '01 Quai d'Orsay Imperials I just bought....who the hell knows...I hope they are good!


well, if you don't like 'em then you let me know.

see? that's why it's never a bad idea to buy a box. if you don't like them then somebody else surely does.

bruce


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

I will buy a box and if I like them, I'll buy more boxes....


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I was thinking about doing this for a box of Monte #4's, but in the end I decided to pick up a sampler pack that had 2's,4's,5's, and Edumndos. We'll see which I like.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Screw the reviews. If you like the brand and like the size, just buy the box... There are very few bad habanos, and those are more isolated to particular boxes within a production run rather than the model itself.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

I've bought many boxes of cigars not only without a review but also without having tasted one. Since I'm working my way UP the ladder, from cheapest to most expensive, I simply have been buying cigars that were decently priced.

One of the first was the JLP Brevas, I think... Great price and great taste, ever since then I knew that any stogie from that Island was going to be good, even if it wasn't my favorite. :2


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Just to pile on with many have already stated. I've bought most of the Cuban cigars I own without trying them. I can't say I have been disappointed yet. One good thing about Cuban cigars is that you can ALWAYS find someone who loves the marca/vitola that you want to get rid of.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Screw the reviews. If you like the brand and like the size, just buy the box... There are very few bad habanos, and those are more isolated to particular boxes within a production run rather than the model itself.


:tpd: I liked/loved all of the boxes of cubans I have smoked, full -bodied, medium, mild, doesn't matter. Montecristo, Partagas, Bolivar, Romeo Y Julieta, etc., they all bring something different to the table. And it is true that one box of Monte #2s might be vastly different from another box of 2s.


----------



## Dubxl152 (Jun 10, 2007)

Every box Ive tried i have essentially bought blind... I got into cc's different than most tho. I was fortunate enough to have a buddy who sold me 12-14 cigars out of his personal collection for me to try and experiment with. Once i finished them i told him which ones i loved and which ones i hated, we appear to have similar tastes so if he recommends it i buy it. hasn't failed yet.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

I've done this many times. I read the reviews here, top25 and cigar-review. One thing that has worked well for me is finding a reviewer that seems to have similar likes and dislikes.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Depends on the size of the investment, too.

I would never have bought a cab of Boli Colosales without having sampled them, for instance; at $800-900 a pop, that's a bit much if you end up not crazy about the cigar.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Anything that Poker, MotheMan and Zemekone say are good.... I buy


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

What, like you're gonna have a hard time getting rid of cubans you don't like? Worst case, trade, sell, or give them to the other BTL's around. Someone WILL enjoy them greatly. :tu


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

When I started I tried to have something new come with each order. Sometimes I loved it, sometimes they turned into pass out cigars. Kept my friends happy. Finding new things was the fun for me. Now that I know what I like and know for the most part what I don't I have lost that bit of 'suprise' when I tried a new stick for the first time.


----------

